# If Guy Martin can do it.



## Stevec047 (5 Dec 2016)

Just watched Our Guy in China and couldn't believe he did the whole desert ride on his commute single speed bike. ok he had to get off and walk up some of the hills but he did it.

Makes me realise that on my geared bike I just need to suck it up and get on with it. truly inspiring bloke and seems like a good laugh.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> Just watched Our Guy in China and couldn't believe he did the whole desert ride on his commute single speed bike. ok he had to get off and walk up some of the hills but he did it.
> 
> Makes me realise that on my geared bike I just need to suck it up and get on with it. truly inspiring bloke and seems like a good laugh.



could'nt agree more


----------



## greekonabike (5 Dec 2016)

There's a major appeal to approaching something like that with such a simple bit of kit. Guess I need to suck it up too.

GOAB


----------



## Stevec047 (5 Dec 2016)

greekonabike said:


> There's a major appeal to approaching something like that with such a simple bit of kit. Guess I need to suck it up too.
> 
> GOAB


If I could have just half an ounce of his mentality I would be happy.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (5 Dec 2016)

Brew chief? Chiefy brew boss! Boss brew, chief brew boss, broken back chief, get on wie'it boss, brew brew brewy brew.


----------



## gavroche (5 Dec 2016)

I think Guy Martin is a legend now. He embraces life full on with no fear or apprehensions. He does things that many of us would think twice about doing, myself included. May he carries on for many more years.I look forward to all his tv programs.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> Just watched Our Guy in China and couldn't believe he did the whole desert ride on his commute single speed bike. ok he had to get off and walk up some of the hills but he did it.
> 
> Makes me realise that on my geared bike I just need to suck it up and get on with it.





biggs682 said:


> could'nt agree more





greekonabike said:


> There's a major appeal to approaching something like that with such a simple bit of kit. Guess I need to suck it up too.


Get sucking! I've just made myself a singlespeed bike and did a lumpy route on it the other day ...







If I can do it, then you lot can too!


----------



## JtB (5 Dec 2016)

Ni hao - and then with all the metal holding his bones together giving him grief in the cold he's got to be complely nutty - see ya in a bit.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Dec 2016)

I like Guy Martin - top fella.

But is there a risk he'll become the 'pin-up boy' in the same way as Nick 'Fakkin' Knowles and Alexander Armstrong and start to appear in everything?

I do think he's got a bit more humility about him, though, so hopefully his feet'll be firmly planted on the ground.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4586050, member: 259"]His sideburns are bloody amazing. Mine looks like something a ferret would have rejected.[/QUOTE]

He looks like Hugh Jackman in X Men:


----------



## Dayvo (5 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4586061, member: 259"]He is someone with a skill rather than the other two, though.[/QUOTE]

Yep, deffo. And skill, personality, humour, balls etc.


----------



## booze and cake (5 Dec 2016)

That saddle angle


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2016)

Guy Martin is just brilliant, and that was just amazing to watch. Love the way he drafted behind that crane for an hour and a half LOL

Mum and I were thinking "man he's nuts", but wow...


----------



## mjr (5 Dec 2016)

greekonabike said:


> There's a major appeal to approaching something like that with such a simple bit of kit. Guess I need to suck it up too.


Anyone like to hazard a guess whether the efficiency saving from the simpler kit will have outweighed the drawback of walking up a few slopes? Here's what I think he was trying to ride: http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct...;38.1361,85.5331#map=8/39.585/84.089&layers=C

The main thing not to like about Guy Martin is that he escaped driving bans repeatedly by pleading it would cause hardship, having 21 points at one point. http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/trail_news/feature-riding-with-tt-ace-guy-martin-313979


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Dec 2016)

Don't forget his _Tour Divide_ ride


----------



## Stevec047 (6 Dec 2016)

booze and cake said:


> That saddle angle


The saddle as a whole looked like it had done 20000miles I love the make do and mend attitude though.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> The saddle as a whole looked like it had done 20000miles I love the make do and mend attitude though.




Just goes to show you dont need new shiny kit to enjoy cycling , people could watch and learn


----------



## Venod (6 Dec 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> Makes me realise that on my geared bike I just need to suck it up and get on with it. truly inspiring bloke and seems like a good laugh.



I like Guy and enjoyed the program but why on the single speed, was it his decision, was it done for shock value, I am sure he would have known the record would have been quicker and easier with gears.


----------



## gavroche (6 Dec 2016)

Afnug said:


> I like Guy and enjoyed the program but why on the single speed, was it his decision, was it done for shock value, I am sure he would have known the record would have been quicker and easier with gears.


He did say at one point that if he was to do it again, he would use gears. I don't think he studied the topography and thought it would be flat all the way .


----------



## JD42 (6 Dec 2016)

Guy Martin is up there with Sir Ranulph Fiennes for blokes who just do. Legend.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Dec 2016)

mjr said:


> Anyone like to hazard a guess whether the efficiency saving from the simpler kit will have outweighed the drawback of walking up a few slopes? Here's what I think he was trying to ride: http://www.openstreetmap.org/directions?engine=mapzen_bicycle&route=41.7782,84.2494;38.1361,85.5331#map=8/39.585/84.089&layers=C
> 
> The main thing not to like about Guy Martin is that he escaped driving bans repeatedly by pleading it would cause hardship, having 21 points at one point. http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/trail_news/feature-riding-with-tt-ace-guy-martin-313979



I was somewhat ambivalent regarding Guy Martin but the info that he's has 21 points on his license and "I just keep getting caught in my van..." puts him firmly in the People I Really Don't Like category


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2016)

JD42 said:


> Guy Martin is up there with Sir Ranulph Fiennes for blokes who just do. Legend.


Barring the self-amputation of finger-tips, with hacksaws.......


----------



## GilesM (6 Dec 2016)

I need to watch this episode and the first two of his trip to China, he's a top fella and you can't help but smile at his approach to life, and be impressed by his ability at whatever he seems to have a go at.


----------



## mjr (6 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I was somewhat ambivalent regarding Guy Martin but the info that he's has 21 points on his license and "I just keep getting caught in my van..." puts him firmly in the People I Really Don't Like category


Reportedly, he got clue after that interview and stopped driving like a dick due to the backlash about that and other similar interviews. He did make some comment calling it "driving like a saint" or something like that, which it isn't. It's just driving normally on public roads.

Anyway: it's possible he's got a clean licence again by now with those points having expired.


----------



## JD42 (6 Dec 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Barring the self-amputation of finger-tips, with hacksaws.......


Lol... that sets him apart from everyone


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24951702


----------



## MiK1138 (6 Dec 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Barring the self-amputation of finger-tips, with hacksaws.......


I imagine he would give that a go too, " Anyone go any Tin-snips?, makes us a brew while i nip these buggers off"


----------



## mythste (6 Dec 2016)

Reading his latest book and his account of the tour divide was fantastic. I think people forget that he's as much in love with his bicycles as he is with his motorbikes and whilst I don't doubt his mental toughness plays a big part in these things, he's an incredibly fit cyclist already.


----------



## mjr (6 Dec 2016)

mythste said:


> whilst I don't doubt his mental toughness plays a big part in these things, he's an *incredibly* fit cyclist already.


 Do you have any evidence that he's doping?


----------



## T4tomo (6 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I was somewhat ambivalent regarding Guy Martin but the info that he's has 21 points on his license and "I just keep getting caught in my van..." puts him firmly in the People I Really Don't Like category


Bit of asnap judgement. Although on the face of it, its not great driving, but more likely to have been doing 80+ on the motorway than screaming past schools at 40mph at turning out time. Yes speeding is speeding in the eyes of the law, but one is going to have more devastating consequences.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Dec 2016)

T4tomo said:


> Bit of asnap judgement. Although on the face of it, its not great driving, but more likely to have been doing 80+ on the motorway than screaming past schools at 40mph at turning out time. Yes speeding is speeding in the eyes of the law, but one is going to have more devastating consequences.


It was actually that he was driving a transit van which is classed as a commercial vehicle, which means strictly speaking at the time of the offenses he was restricted to 50mph on National Speed Limit roads & 60mph on Dual Carriage ways https://www.gov.uk/speed-limits How many WVM know or abide by those.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Dec 2016)

T4tomo said:


> Bit of asnap judgement. Although on the face of it, its not great driving, but more likely to have been doing 80+ on the motorway than screaming past schools at 40mph at turning out time. Yes speeding is speeding in the eyes of the law, but one is going to have more devastating consequences.



Quite rightly CCers heavily criticise the salesman with a load of points who is allowed to keep driving as "it will affect his livelihood". This is no different. Who's to say that his speeding was on a motorway or in a 20 zone past a school?

What I don't like are double standards. Good old Guy with his funny accent and his hilarious sideburns so we can overlook the fact that he is a serial speeding offender whereas the salesman with the same track record is, quite rightly, castigated here

He had 21 points which would correspond to 7 speeding convictions within a 2 year period. That's atrocious


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Quite rightly CCers heavily criticise the salesman with a load of points who is allowed to keep driving as "it will affect his livelihood". This is no different. Who's to say that his speeding was on a motorway or in a 20 zone past a school?
> 
> What I don't like are double standards. Good old Guy with his funny accent and his hilarious sideburns so we can overlook the fact that he is a serial speeding offender whereas the salesman with the same track record is, quite rightly, castigated here
> 
> He had 21 points which would correspond to 7 speeding convictions within a 2 year period. That's atrocious


I didn't know that. I've definitely gone off him. Not that I liked him much to start with.

I've been driving (or at least, have held a licence) for 36 years. I have a total of zero points*. Count them. Strangely enough it doesn't "just happen" to me, and strangely enough I don't drive around in an Aston Martin. 

Anyone making use of that "hardship" loophole is a tosser as far as I'm concerned.

* I did get a fine for driving in a bus lane once. Mea culpa. At the time I even ignored the car's inbuilt warning (my wife saying "what the f--- are you doing?") which makes it worse.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Dec 2016)

You get a like for the inbuilt warning system. I have one of them too


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4586834, member: 9609"]He is truly an outstanding athlete. Tour Divide was 2712 miles +185,000' ascent in 18 days. That is averaging 150mile + 10,000 foot of ascent per day (equivalent 250 flat miles per day) And I understand most of this was not on tarmac and self supporting. That is an awesome achievement.[/QUOTE]

He does very well in the 24 hour MTB race up your way each year as well. The Strathpuffer.


----------



## rankiboy (6 Dec 2016)

Can't believe some of the comments , one if the most genuine guys on TV , not self obsessed unlike most presenters , so what he's had some points , so have I , Doesn't make me a prick.... 
Go watch something else if u don't like him


----------



## Oxo (6 Dec 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> You get a like for the inbuilt warning system. I have one of them too



I've got one of those as well. Does yours have an off button?


----------



## T4tomo (6 Dec 2016)

rankiboy said:


> Can't believe some of the comments , one if the most genuine guys on TV , not self obsessed unlike most presenters , so what he's had some points , so have I , Doesn't make me a prick....
> Go watch something else if u don't like him


completely agree, too many self righteous brothers on here. I've had points or a SAC for 33 on a fenced off urban dual carriageway and for doing 56 on the M25 when the variables changed to 50. Neither makes me a menace to society. If GM has been doing 70 in a transit and getting pulled over,.so what?


----------



## Dayvo (6 Dec 2016)

rankiboy said:


> Can't believe some of the comments , one if the most genuine guys on TV , not self obsessed unlike most presenters , so what he's had some points , so have I , *Doesn't make me a prick.... *
> Go watch something else if u don't like him



I agree with you fully, but be careful about making a statement like that in the cafe (not that _I_ think you're a prick).


----------



## numbnuts (6 Dec 2016)

Just watched it what a Guy.....


----------



## JD42 (6 Dec 2016)

T4tomo said:


> completely agree, too many self righteous brothers on here. I've had points or a SAC for 33 on a fenced off urban dual carriageway and for doing 56 on the M25 when the variables changed to 50. Neither makes me a menace to society. If GM has been doing 70 in a transit and getting pulled over,.so what?



Agree totally.... think the those 'warriors' who love to criticise just have nothing else to do but see the bad in everything... oh I have 3 points.. sure someone will call me a prick for that..lol


----------



## nickyboy (6 Dec 2016)

JD42 said:


> Agree totally.... think the those 'warriors' who love to criticise just have nothing else to do but see the bad in everything... oh I have 3 points.. sure someone will call me a prick for that..lol



We're talking about someone with 21 points in less than 24 months and using the "my livelihood would be affected" card to avoid a ban

I totally get that some people like his on screen persona. But please don't be an apologist for what is an atrocious driving record on a cycling forum


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Dec 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> I've got one of those as well. Does yours have an off button?


Pwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## JD42 (6 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> We're talking about someone with 21 points in less than 24 months and using the "my livelihood would be affected" card to avoid a ban
> 
> I totally get that some people like his on screen persona. But please don't be an apologist for what is an atrocious driving record on a cycling forum


Yep your right i do apologise.The initial thread was about guy Martin and his achievement on last night's programme. 
I did get away with doing 93 in a 50 once by using the 'Afghanistan card' and I wouldn't be back to attend court..which I couldnt...but heh that makes me a bad person..lol


----------



## huggy (6 Dec 2016)

He's just posted this on YouTube 
View: https://youtu.be/nwuaLHf-Mes
trying to break the round Britain on a bike record works out at around 250 miles per day for 20 odd days.


----------



## Justinslow (6 Dec 2016)

Top bloke, top racer, top cyclist, top telly......


----------



## rankiboy (6 Dec 2016)

2 kebabs the night before , no build up , no gears ,

Total respect I'd say

Well obviously one gear lol


----------



## Biff600 (6 Dec 2016)

I'm not overly keen on the bloke, I have followed the Isle of Man TT for a number of years, and he got himself in a right old strop the other year because he missed out on a podium finish due to speeding in the pit lane. He believed that he should have got away with it, and although it was a fraction of a mph, rules are rules.

And as we know in any top level competition, thousands of a second can make a vast difference. 

As for my licence, it's the first time that I've not had any points on for some time, but that is partly due to being told that next time I get caught over-stepping the mark I'll be eating porridge and doing my best not to drop the soap in the shower


----------



## T4tomo (6 Dec 2016)

huggy said:


> He's just posted this on YouTube
> View: https://youtu.be/nwuaLHf-Mes
> trying to break the round Britain on a bike record works out at around 250 miles per day for 20 odd days.



Why the fug is he doing it in December, with crap weather and shortest day light hours?

Bonkers. good Luck Guy.


----------



## mjr (6 Dec 2016)

JD42 said:


> Agree totally.... think the those 'warriors' who love to criticise just have nothing else to do but see the bad in everything... oh I have 3 points.. sure someone will call me a prick for that..lol


Nah, not if you've learned the lesson to be more careful or corrected whatever misunderstanding you had. Big difference between 3 and 21 points.

I like the shows on the whole. I mentioned the hardship loophole exploitation mainly to head off the usual St Guy praise. He's not the messiah.


----------



## mythste (7 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4587282, member: 9609"]does anyone know which way he's going, any form of tracker - I would go and do a few mile with him, bloke is a hero.[/QUOTE]

Any man who intends to break an endurance cycling record by starting with a quick pint, and in December because "it's the only time I could get of work" is a chuffing hero if you ask me.


----------



## Justinslow (7 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4587282, member: 9609"]does anyone know which way he's going, any form of tracker - I would go and do a few mile with him, bloke is a hero.[/QUOTE]
No offence but I'm guessing Guy would absolutely detest that! Don't think he's much of a "people" person!


----------



## Dayvo (7 Dec 2016)

huggy said:


> He's just posted this on YouTube
> View: https://youtu.be/nwuaLHf-Mes
> trying to break the round Britain on a bike record works out at around 250 miles per day for 20 odd days.




That is absolute bonkers!

250 miles a day for 18 consecutive days (to break the record), around the coast of England, Scotland and Wales, in December with the shortest possible amount of daylight hours!!! When is he going to sleep? 

I do like and admire the fella and wish him well, but I can't help feeling he's biting off a bit too much. 

I look forward to following his progress.


----------



## Justinslow (7 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4588129, member: 9609"]Yes, I think you are absolutely correct, he does struggle with people and on the Tour Divide he used a false name so as he would be left alone, I don't blame him, I can't be bothered with other folk either (not that anyone would ever follow me, they probably try to avoid me)..
It would be interesting to know how he is getting on, does anyone do twitter and is he updating that of his progress ?[/QUOTE]
Yeah, he's never been great with the corporate side of things at the TT, often turning up late or missing functions altogether, it's just not him as you know. He doesn't do it for the "fan boys" he does it for himself. But hey, if you're gonna be racing at the TT or a TV "personality" you've got to accept the "fans" surely? 
I hope he does really well, he's proper.


----------



## huggy (7 Dec 2016)

https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/new...op-off-bid-beat-round-britain-cycling-record/

Seems tobe keeping a low profile on twitter etc but going anti clockwise.


----------



## Justinslow (7 Dec 2016)

huggy said:


> https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/new...op-off-bid-beat-round-britain-cycling-record/
> 
> Seems tobe keeping a low profile on twitter etc but going anti clockwise.


"You've reached your free article limit, subscribe today" ummmm, no thanks. 
He won't want hoards of fans and admirers, although I guess there's probably a TV crew following him around for a later show so it might be harder to stay incognito dahn saaff.


----------



## montroseloon (8 Dec 2016)

In one of his books he mentions that he is actually on the autistic spectrum and struggles with the crowds, hence why the PR stuff tends to be when he wants and for as long as he wants. I do find him a likeable lad to watch and seems to understand that he is in a privileged position with the opportunities given to him. One of the things I enjoyed with the programmes of him with the record attempts was that there was failure along the way as well as success. The Grampain transport museum in Alford had a few of pieces on display this year


----------



## Cubist (8 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4586823, member: 9609"]how many police officers know that law?[/QUOTE]
Is this a serious question? All officers patrolling motorways and major trunk roads are highly trained specialists. Road Traffic legislation is detailed and at times complicated, but speed limits are absolute bread and butter.


----------



## screenman (8 Dec 2016)

Cubist said:


> Is this a serious question? All officers patrolling motorways and major trunk roads are highly trained specialists. Road Traffic legislation is detailed and at times complicated, but speed limits are absolute bread and butter.



I took it as being non serious, as I thought most people driving would know that rule.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> as I thought most people driving would know that rule.


You know what thought did


----------



## T4tomo (8 Dec 2016)

back to the more important stuff, is there any reports of GMs progress around Britain, or are they doing a news blackout ahead if the programme on C4 schedule for just after Xmas. 28th or 29th from memory


----------



## Phaeton (8 Dec 2016)

T4tomo said:


> back to the more important stuff, is there any reports of GMs progress around Britain, or are they doing a news blackout ahead if the programme on C4 schedule for just after Xmas. 28th or 29th from memory


Probably but they are also probably doing it so that all the nutters & fans don't try to screw it up by either trying to stop him by wanting autographs, photographs or trying to ride with him & wanting to talk, I get the feeling he likes to retreat inside his head & just do it, not analyse it with every Tom Dick, or Harriet


----------



## Soltydog (8 Dec 2016)

Phaeton said:


> Probably but they are also probably doing it so that all the nutters & fans don't try to screw it up by either trying to stop him by wanting autographs, photographs or trying to ride with him & wanting to talk, I get the feeling he likes to retreat inside his head & just do it, not analyse it with every Tom Dick, or Harriet


As always there would be a minority of 'idiots' that woul spoil things, but why post the video the other day saying he is doing it, why not wait till he's done it? It's a shame though, he would have passed within a 100m or so from my house on Sunday, I'd have cheered him by, had i known,  or maybe i'm one of said idiots lol


----------



## Phaeton (8 Dec 2016)

Soltydog said:


> or maybe i'm one of said idiots lol


A said idiot is far better than a sad idiot


----------



## TheJDog (8 Dec 2016)

I do find his programmes quite watchable, but he is a master of self-promotion. For a man who never won a TT he somehow invented himself as the face of the TT. And some of the record attempts have been bloody pitiful. The tandem bike thing was pretty rubbish, and the human powered water speed record was an utter embarrassment. Not that I could do any better, I suppose. (Cross between Wolverine and Fred Dibnah, according to my mate Andy.)


----------



## Phaeton (8 Dec 2016)

TheJDog said:


> I do find his programmes quite watchable, but he is a master of self-promotion. For a man who never won a TT he somehow invented himself as the face of the TT.


I'm not sure that he has done this, I think it's the media that has done it for him, the rest of the serious races don't have the personality.


TheJDog said:


> And some of the record attempts have been bloody pitiful. The tandem bike thing was pretty rubbish, and the human powered water speed record was an utter embarrassment.


Yes I think you are right, but I also think he was more embarrassed than everybody else certainly than the brains in Lincoln.


----------



## Justinslow (8 Dec 2016)

TheJDog said:


> I do find his programmes quite watchable, but he is a master of self-promotion. For a man who never won a TT he somehow invented himself as the face of the TT. And some of the record attempts have been bloody pitiful. The tandem bike thing was pretty rubbish, and the human powered water speed record was an utter embarrassment. Not that I could do any better, I suppose. (Cross between Wolverine and Fred Dibnah, according to my mate Andy.)


He has won just about all the other road races though, just hasn't happened at the TT, and had some pretty major accidents, some of his competitors haven't, exception being Ian Hutchinson, who has had terrible leg injuries and made a winning comeback, but have you heard him talk, he just hasn't got the "fizz" or outward enthusiasm of Martin (and that's no disrespect to Hutchy).


----------



## Triple3 (8 Dec 2016)

TheJDog said:


> I do find his programmes quite watchable, but he is a master of self-promotion. For a man who never won a TT he somehow invented himself as the face of the TT. And some of the record attempts have been bloody pitiful. The tandem bike thing was pretty rubbish, and the human powered water speed record was an utter embarrassment. Not that I could do any better, I suppose. (Cross between Wolverine and Fred Dibnah, according to my mate Andy.)



Many Ulster GP wins amongst others and anyone who so much as lines up on a TT grid is a winner. As @Justinslow says, the media have created the "Guy Martin" TT Face not him but he has the personality and very few others have. All amazingly talented racers though. 
His best chance was with Tyco BMW and it just did not happen for him. Dunlop, Hutchinson live and breath the TT snd its the biggest thing in the calendar to them. Maybe they are willing to push just that bit more and dunlop regularly says he knows he will die racing and push harder and further taking more risks. Guy Martin appears to have more he was to do and achieve other than just the TT but no one can say he is not a successful road racer


----------



## keithmac (8 Dec 2016)

Biff600 said:


> I'm not overly keen on the bloke, I have followed the Isle of Man TT for a number of years, and he got himself in a right old strop the other year because he missed out on a podium finish due to speeding in the pit lane. He believed that he should have got away with it, and although it was a fraction of a mph, rules are rules.
> 
> And as we know in any top level competition, thousands of a second can make a vast difference.
> 
> As for my licence, it's the first time that I've not had any points on for some time, but that is partly due to being told that next time I get caught over-stepping the mark I'll be eating porridge and doing my best not to drop the soap in the shower



To be fair it was 0.1mph over the "limit"..


----------



## keithmac (8 Dec 2016)

TheJDog said:


> I do find his programmes quite watchable, but he is a master of self-promotion. For a man who never won a TT he somehow invented himself as the face of the TT. And some of the record attempts have been bloody pitiful. The tandem bike thing was pretty rubbish, and the human powered water speed record was an utter embarrassment. Not that I could do any better, I suppose. (Cross between Wolverine and Fred Dibnah, according to my mate Andy.)



He had a go though and to a lot of people that's what matters!.

The blokes a genuine working class lad who doesn't shy awY from a challenge, did anyone see his wall of death recrord?.

He'll have a go regardless of win.or lose, that in itself is an admirable trait..


----------



## mjr (9 Dec 2016)

keithmac said:


> To be fair it was 0.1mph over the "limit"..


To be fair, they called it a limit, not a guideline. If he can't control a bike well enough to keep it under a limit, he shouldn't win a TT, should he?


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2016)

I'm not as conversant with racing bikes as I am with cars. Generally with cars (other than historics) the pit lane speed limiter is pre-set, usually for a given gear / rpm. The driver triggers that before crossing the white line that denotes the "pit in", though they try to leave it as late as possible. It can be a matter of inches that makes the difference between speeding in the pit lane and not speeding in the pit lane.


----------



## Biff600 (9 Dec 2016)

@Reynard it's much the same with the TT. And as you rightly said, that late braking can make the difference between speeding and not. Whether it is 0.1mph or 001mph. And to complain like Guy Martin did over 0.1 mph is very unprofessional, I think I may be right in saying that he ended up on the lower tier of the podium, (2nd or 3rd) where he took his trophy and stormed off like a precocious child.


----------



## Justinslow (9 Dec 2016)

Biff600 said:


> @Reynard it's much the same with the TT. And as you rightly said, that late braking can make the difference between speeding and not. Whether it is 0.1mph or 001mph. And to complain like Guy Martin did over 0.1 mph is very unprofessional, I think I may be right in saying that he ended up on the lower tier of the podium, (2nd or 3rd) where he took his trophy and stormed off like a precocious child.


I don't think he turned up for the podium.....


----------



## Biff600 (9 Dec 2016)

Justinslow said:


> I don't think he turned up for the podium.....



A proper flounce then !!


----------



## Phaeton (9 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4590197, member: 45"]You know some of that only applies to Scotland?[/QUOTE]
The law changed last year to allow LGV's to drive at 50mph, did that not change in Scotland?


----------



## Phaeton (9 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4590209, member: 45"]Not according to .gov[/QUOTE]
That's the exact same link I posted several pages ago which shows that LGV's can drive at 50MPH I thought you were implying that the UK law didn't cover Scotland?


----------



## Phaeton (9 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4590243, member: 45"]That link says that one limit is different in Scotland.[/QUOTE]
Thank you I had missed that, so in this instance Scotland have done the correct thing & rejected the increase.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Dec 2016)

Only ever came up that way to go to the Next depot just outside Motherwell I think it was, used to go over the A66 & regularly used to get a call asking why I wasn't at the depot yet, my response was always, it's my license & the speed limit is 40MPH. You could just get to the services about 15 miles short of the depot.


----------



## Justinslow (14 Dec 2016)

It hasn't gone too well.....

Update on Guy’s around Britain cycle ride: 

Guy: 

"Well it’s not gone quite to plan. 

"I"ve cycled over 11,000 miles this year, including the Tour Divide in America, to and from work most days and I spent three weeks in China in October, back for a few days at work, straight to New Zealand for ten days racing motorbikes, back for a few days at work and then off.

"I badly pulled my achilles tendon on the left side after a day or so but thought I'd just get my head down and work through it. I kept good miles up and got to John O’Groats from Grimsby in 4 days and 8 hours, about 800 miles. But my leg was getting worse and I thought I could keep going and maybe do the whole lot in 30 days but I knew I'd be jiggered for a long time after and maybe even have serious long term damage, which would mean I couldn’t do the serious cycle trip I've got in my head for next year.

So I've put my push bike back in the shed for the rest of the year, giving my leg a chance to recover. I'm back at work and I realise I need to listen to my body more. By just manning up I was papering over the cracks. Thanks very much for the support, loads of folk wishing me well and that was mega.

"It is what it is and like I said ‘Ive got to stop it before it stops me’ and it did stop me."

#GuyMartin

Photos: www.guymartinproper.com


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Dec 2016)

But, hopefully few were convinced that top frame builder Rourke was an ordinary bike he used to cycle to work.


----------



## Stevec047 (15 Dec 2016)

I respect the guy even more for being man enough to know when to call it a day. It shows he is only human but you know deep down early next year he will be back out to complete what he already started.


----------

